# Game 52: Phoenix Suns @ Seattle Sonics (2/14)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (39-12) vs Seattle Sonics (19-32) *

*When: Wensday, February 14th
Time: 8:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*
*Previous Meeting: 113-102 Suns *

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *

1. *No treys for Ray. *
_The Suns will have to focus alot of attention on 
Ray Allen. He's the Sonics best offensive player and
if he catches fire, it will be a tough night for the Suns. _

2. *Play some D!  *
_The Suns defense has been horrible the last two games.
They have to play some defense if they expect to win against
the Sonics. _

3. *Attack the basket.  *
_I want somebody to take the ball to the damn basket.
Suns have fallen in love with the outside jumpshot and 
continue to shy away from contact. Take it hard to the rim. _









*(Suns have been placed on ELEVATED)*

*Clipboard Notes:*









 *Suns Review *


> PHOENIX, Feb. 11 (AP) -- No Nash, no Diaw, not much chance - even against the road-weary Bulls.
> 
> A Chicago team at the end of a seven-game road trip, playing for the third time in four nights, was still too much for the severely short-handed Phoenix Suns.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Shawn Marion vs Rashard Lewis*_ 

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Seattle Sonics Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Bob Hill*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They need to feed the monster known as Amare Stoudemire. Team sometimes lapses to who they were last yr without him.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> They need to feed the monster known as Amare Stoudemire. Team sometimes lapses to who they were last yr without him.




Agreed.


This is a MUST win in my opinion. Suns have got to show up and play.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

If we lose 3 in a row, Nash is MVP, easily. But I'd rather win 60 games then Nash get a 3rd straight, and losing isn't in the cards if we wanna reach that.

This should be a good game, but I don't think the Suns will win this. We always have trouble with them, even with Nash.

Is Diaw playing?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, we really need this win. We need to try and keep up with the Mavs. If we can't wrestle the number 1 spot from them then at least we need to secure 2nd place. The West is particularly strong this year so I think the higher the seeding we can get, the better.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

My take: 

Sonics have a pretty potent offense. Seattle has good perimeter shooting compounded with Wilcox having a career year at the 5. Doesn't that sound familiar? LOL... Of course, Seattle is NO WHERE close to Suns, but that seems to be the direction they are heading.

In the guard position, Sonic has the clear edge in the contest without Nash, but Amare should be able to dominate Wilcox easily on the inside. The biggest issue will be defense. This cannot turn into a score-fest since Nash is sidelined. The offense simply doesn't look "right" without the driver.

Play good perimeter defense, and the game can be easily won.

I'll be rooting for you!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We have a 5 game lead on 3rd right now. I don't think that they should kill their starters for this one, I hope Burke gets around 15mins tonight and Jones gets 30mins. Amare and Shawn shouldn't play over 25mins tonight, yes that is only a half, but let's take this oppourtunity to rest guys for the big push to the playoffs, this is only one game, but they have had 2 days off before this game and another 4 after. This could effectively recharge the whole team! Especially if the bench get to get into the game!


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

We're playing like crap right now, but surprisingly keeping to close while letting Collison go off for 17 and 12 in the first half.

Thank god for Banks and Barbosa.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

What a disgrace.


Nash or no Nash. Diaw or no Diaw. This is just a pathetic effort.

Only good thing coming from this game is Banks is playing out of his mind. I'm really impressed.
Suns are making the Sonics look like a bunch of All-Stars.

Sonics 63 - Suns 52 at halftime.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Wow, we need Nash bad. If nash missed a month, we'd win 1 game out of the 15ish, honestly. We can't getg any plays going, no one knows where they are, and they're playing no d at all (with Nash's leadership at least he can get their head straight.)

Pathetic game tonight, we shouldn't have even shown up.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Another loss! :rant: Oh well, at least our boys can get some rest. I just hope the fire returns after the All-Star weekend.  



Dr. Seuss said:


> Only good thing coming from this game is Banks is playing out of his mind. I'm really impressed.


That's encouraging to hear. I've never actually seen him play but this guy intrigues me. Based on his stats tonight (21pts, 3asts, 2rebs), he doesn't look like the backup point guard we intended him to be. However, could he perhaps be a backup for LB? Or at least play a similar role?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Aylwin said:


> That's encouraging to hear. I've never actually seen him play but this guy intrigues me. Based on his stats tonight (21pts, 3asts, 2rebs), he doesn't look like the backup point guard we intended him to be. However, could he perhaps be a backup for LB? Or at least play a similar role?


Marcus Banks is actually a very good player. He's a POTENTIAL star player, at least he thinks he is. He has a tendency to try too hard and hang on to the ball too long; thus, he's still looking for a team with the right fit. A lot of people consider him a ball hog.

He's not really a good fit for the Suns since so much of Sun's offense is timing.... An extra dribble here and there can easily ruin D'Antoni's designed play.

Out of all honesty, I can't believe so much of the offense is around Nash. He's unquestionably the MVP on the Suns.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Marcus Banks is actually a very good player. He's a POTENTIAL star player, at least he thinks he is.


Is Marcus Banks being "showcased" by D'Antoni?

Banks 28 Minutes, 9-15 Shooting, 3 Assists, 21 Points

I think D'Antoni needs to play Jalen Rose at the Point. I mean, if Banks was not being "showcased". Rose is a good passer.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I couldn't even watch the first quarter. Suns just had no effort out there. They are even worse on D than when Nash was out there. I don't get it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I'll be rooting for you!


Traitor!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Traitor!


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dang....

Is it a big surprise I like Nash?

:chill: I still like Dirk more, k? Sheesh....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Sedd said:


> I couldn't even watch the first quarter. Suns just had no effort out there. They are even worse on D than when Nash was out there. I don't get it.



Yeah, as weird as that is.


Someone already mentioned how the Suns offense feeds their defense. When Nash isn't 
in, the offense sucks and that translates into horrible defense. Whether people want to
admit it or not, Nash helps the defense.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

WildByNature said:


> Is Marcus Banks being "showcased" by D'Antoni?
> 
> Banks 28 Minutes, 9-15 Shooting, 3 Assists, 21 Points
> 
> I think D'Antoni needs to play Jalen Rose at the Point. I mean, if Banks was not being "showcased". Rose is a good passer.


I don't think D'Antoni is quite showcasing Banks. He's more or less trying to decide whether or not Banks can handle starting job as the driver of Suns offense (in the event of Nash injury).

Jalen has a similar timing problem as Banks on the Suns..... 

Both of these guards could do wonders if they played for a coach that allows them do whatever they wanted on the court. In a timed offense, they are both SOL'ed. Banks does have youth on his side.


----------

